# G80 M3 MT HW Range?



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

I can get pretty close to 600 miles on a tank of gas in my F10 535i with MT. That's what I like about it: the ability to drive long distances uninterrupted. Can anyone share the max range achieved in the the G80 M3 MT please: the EPA MPG numbers for G80 are rather sad and the fuel tank is small comparing to 18.5g in F10, but, perhaps, the real life experience would prove different.


----------

